# severn princess



## oldscrote (Jul 2, 2014)

The Severn Princess is to be restored

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-28089722

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6281&highlight=severn+princess#.U7P6wkA66dc

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20533&highlight=severn+princess#.U7P680A66dc


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link! It looks a big project and I wish them every success with it.


----------

